# Minn Kota quick fix for Rheostat Endura Max 55



## brh8 (Jun 29, 2019)

Just fix a problem on my Minn Kota 55 Endura Max not getting full power/ dirty contacts in the Rheostat.

Contacts on Rheostat can be opened by drilling 1/32” hole the top of Rheostat “shown in picture” be extremely careful drilling - u just want to open the box, so you can spray electrical contact cleaner inside/ spray cleaner with nozzle to get inside the box.. rotate your forward to reverse 100x - let contact cleaner evaporate. Hook trolling motor back up/ see if she works now...

Mine works great again/ so I cut piece of tape to cover the hole I drilled..

If it works- u just saved $97.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 30, 2019)

Good thinking!


----------



## gnappi (Jun 30, 2019)

Good deal, but if it can get wet, a spot of hot melt glue over the hole will seal it better and be removable should it need another squirt!


----------

